# Chrome issues when using DBStalk.com



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

On September 26, 2017 I noticed the "UP Arrow" that allows us to easily reference posts (that little arrow next to the user name in the box on top of posts that references other posts) wasn't working correctly. I got the "Hand" when I hovered over the arrow but clicking on the arrow did nothing, it should have taken me to that user's post.

My first thought was the site was having problems, posted on the forum help site on Sept. 27. Mike Lang assured me the problem wasn't here. Finally figured out (my son did) it might be a Chrome issue, my laptop, PC and my son's big gaming PC all had the same issue, the arrow didn't work. My son switched to the Edge browser and the arrow worked there. So a Chrome issue...maybe. Today *Longrider *posted that he was seeing the same thing on Chrome but it worked when he use FireFox. Sure seems like a Chrome issue.

Some folks here must use Chrome, do you see the same thing? Once again I have to comment on my ungodly lack of good luck...

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm using Chrome & win 10 and it works okay for me


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

As I just posted elsewhere I don't experience the issue when using Edge but do experiencing the issue when using Chrome.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> I'm using Chrome & win 10 and it works okay for me


Huh...what to make of this...same version of Chrome I have: 61.0.3163.100? That appears to be the newest version.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> As I just posted elsewhere I don't experience the issue when using Edge but do experiencing the issue when using Chrome.


Chrome SW, version: 61.0.3163.100? I hope.

Rich


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Rich said:


> Chrome SW, version: 61.0.3163.100? I hope.
> 
> Rich


I too am running SW version 61.0.3163.100.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Not working for me on Chrome either. I have the same SW version. I had never noticed that little arrow before.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Not working for me on Chrome either. I have the same SW version. I had never noticed that little arrow before.


Not working on my Chrome either (Version 61.0.3163.100). But it is working in FireFox (56.0 (64-bit)).


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

trh said:


> Not working on my Chrome either (Version 61.0.3163.100). But it is working in FireFox (56.0 (64-bit)).


Me too.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Not working for me on Chrome either. I have the same SW version. I had never noticed that little arrow before.


I'd like to know what the proper name of that arrow is. Been using since I joined (or since I noticed it) and it is a loss...

Rich


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Rich said:


> I'd like to know what the proper name of that arrow is. Been using since I joined (or since I noticed it) and it is a loss...
> 
> Rich


I don't See any Arrow either with Chrome or Edge?!? Where Should I be looking on the user box?


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

Rich said:


> I'd like to know what the proper name of that arrow is. Been using since I joined (or since I noticed it) and it is a loss...
> 
> Rich


Technically its a "go to the quoted post" arrow, but that takes too long, so "Up Arrow" works for me haha



WestDC said:


> I don't See any Arrow either with Chrome or Edge?!? Where Should I be looking on the user box?











It's the highlighted "up" arrow.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Got It (THANK YOU) I"ve always been able to see it (as per my first post) and it works using Chrome


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I had adblock enabled on this site. I disabled it and the up arrow now works on Chrome. I can take static ads but the ones that flash annoy me no end.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I just noticed something with mine. No up arrows on my desktop Chrome, but Chrome on my Android phone has the up arrows.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I checked again this morning and now it's working using Chrome. No changes or updates were made. Can't explain why earlier I was experiencing the issue and today I'm not.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I checked again this morning and now it's working using Chrome. No changes or updates were made. Can't explain why earlier I was experiencing the issue and today I'm not.


That is true for me today. There was a period yesterday where DBSTalk was down for maintenance. Perhaps?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestDC said:


> I don't See any Arrow either with Chrome or Edge?!? Where Should I be looking on the user box?


Look at the referenced post with "Rich Said" in the top box. The arrow is next to that text.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

chevyguy559 said:


> Technically its a "go to the quoted post" arrow, but that takes too long, so "Up Arrow" works for me haha
> 
> View attachment 28998
> 
> It's the highlighted "up" arrow.


Thanx, that should make it clear to everybody. And the Arrow is working again!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> I had adblock enabled on this site. I disabled it and the up arrow now works on Chrome. I can take static ads but the ones that flash annoy me no end.


I have the adblock enabled and the Arrow works! I am happy......I am, I am.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> I just noticed something with mine. No up arrows on my desktop Chrome, but Chrome on my Android phone has the up arrows.


Umm, you won't see the Arrow in posts that don't have a referenced post. Is that what you're seeing?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> I checked again this morning and now it's working using Chrome. No changes or updates were made. Can't explain why earlier I was experiencing the issue and today I'm not.


Same here. I did send Chrome a message about this, I wonder if...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

phrelin said:


> That is true for me today. There was a period yesterday where DBSTalk was down for maintenance. Perhaps?


Huh. I'd think Mike would have said something if he found out what was wrong.

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Rich said:


> Umm, you won't see the Arrow in posts that don't have a referenced post. Is that what you're seeing?
> 
> Rich


No that isn't what I meant. I could see the arrows on phone (and tablet) (Android w/Chrome), but not on my desktop running Chrome. I was looking at the same thread; same posts.

However, that is all corrected now as the arrows on now visible on my desktop.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Rich said:


> I have the adblock enabled and the Arrow works! I am happy......I am, I am.
> 
> Rich


Just re-enabled AdBlock and the up arrow works. I may even start using it...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> No that isn't what I meant. I could see the arrows on phone (and tablet) (Android w/Chrome), but not on my desktop running Chrome. I was looking at the same thread; same posts.
> 
> However, that is all corrected now as the arrows on now visible on my desktop.


Didn't really think you meant that, was the only thing I could think of. OK, I don't get it, how did the Arrow just disappear? I saw it on every device I tried...just curious, don't doubt you.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

billsharpe said:


> Just re-enabled AdBlock and the up arrow works. I may even start using it...


Gotta admit I'm surprised that folks don't use it. AdBlock I gotta have, I never turn it off.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

So...what happened? Why did the Arrow stop working and why did it start working? Will we ever know???

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Nope, never noticed the arrow until it was mentioned in this thread. As to why it stopped working and then started again I don't really care.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I can't log in with Chrome! DBS says it doesn't recognize my email. Yet, I'm logged in via Firefox. Something is amiss.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Normally I use Edge but I also have Google Chrome. Just tried logging into DBSTalk using Google Chrome, experienced no issues.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dmspen said:


> I can't log in with Chrome! DBS says it doesn't recognize my email. Yet, I'm logged in via Firefox. Something is amiss.


My Chrome is OK.

Rich


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh dang! Operator error. My chrome updated recently (at work), cleared my cookies, etc. I had changed my email a while ago...

I'm back in...(and boy do I feel dumb!)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dmspen said:


> Oh dang! Operator error. My chrome updated recently (at work), cleared my cookies, etc. I had changed my email a while ago...
> 
> I'm back in...(*and boy do I feel dumb!*)


Welcome to my world.

Rich


----------

